

Ask HN: Feynman Video Collection? - jyu

I&#x27;ve always been inspired by Richard Feynman&#x27;s talks and lectures. Most of the stuff I come across are small video snippets with no context or 1 class lecture without previous lectures. Is there an organized list (free or paid) or a huge sorted collection?
======
devonbarrett
Bill Gates purchased the rights for the lectures and made them freely
available with annotations at:
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/index.html](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/index.html)

------
swatkat
[http://www.richard-feynman.net/videos.htm](http://www.richard-
feynman.net/videos.htm)

